# AUD/USD wave + technical analysis



## fxbuster129 (19 March 2006)

Halo people!  
Have found interesting free wave analysis. The method is classical Elliott wave+Andrew's pitchfork(technicals). Trade directions, targets, so interesting to compare with your own plan...all time frames, every day updated comments and chart for AUDUSD as well, is really going deep down?
Who likes Elliott, have a look at..whether the guys forecasting well... 
website
http://www.fibo-group.com/pages/505


----------



## fxbuster129 (5 April 2006)

*Re: AUDUSD wave+technical analysis*

Hi people!

Seems like AUDUSD will go higher, so Fibo-group wave analysis.

they have updated charts and comments for  this week.
http://www.fibo-group.com/pages/506?pair=AUDUSD

What do you think about pair moves this week?

good luck in trading!!!


----------



## wavepicker (5 April 2006)

*Re: AUDUSD wave+technical analysis*

Interesting site fxbuster, especially those interested in Elliott Waves.
I think any rally in the AUDUSD and others such as the GBPUSD and EURUSD will be short lived and should terminate within the next 20 trading days. My upside target for the EURUSD is 1.24/25 and no greater than 0.74 for the AUDUSD. Thereafter, I will go short both of these, with long term targets (well into 2007)  The euro should end up well under 1.10, and the aussie will also get hammered down to 0.64 or lower. This may have a major ramifications on the local stock market as foreign investors scrampble to liquidate their positions after any gains made are slowly eroded by a weakening aussie buckaroo.


----------



## sti396 (6 April 2006)

*Re: AUDUSD wave+technical analysis*

I wish I knew how to analyse these charts lol. 

This morning I decided to invest in the AUD [I am just 'playing' to get a feel of the forex] and I have been watching it for a while, taking in all business news and so on.... and actually a nice little profit [at the moment] 

So Id love to go further, but I also dont want to lose what I have. I suppose this is the gamble of playing the forex  

Phil


----------



## PipSafe (11 December 2014)

AUD/USD had a strong and without reformation descending trend during the recent weeks and could record the bottom price of 0.82295.As it is obvious in the picture below, the price has been stopped by reaching to the supportive line which is made of 2 bottom prices and has recorded the bottom price of 0.82295 on this line (Spinning Top Pattern). According to the strong downfall of price from the top price of 0.93921, it seems that the price is saturation sell area and there is the possibility of price reformation.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 78.6 and 127.2 between the bottom price of 0.82295 and the top price of 0.975442 that warns changing price direction from D point.Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area and confirms the harmonic D point and potential for ascending of the price.The first warning for ascending in this currency pair is breaking of the Resistance level of 0.833727.Generally until the Support level of 0.82295 on supportive line is preserved, the price has the potential for reformation and ascends in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (19 March 2015)

Technical analysis of AUD/USD dated 18.03.2015

AUD/USD during the recent week was in a strong and consistent Downtrend that Sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 0.75602. As it is obvious in the picture below, there is an ideal Gartley harmonic pattern between the top price of 0.77311 and the bottom price of 0.75902 that there is a potential for ceasing of price from D point of this pattern.

Stoch indicator is in saturation Sell area and it is in divergence mode with the price chart that warns the potential for changing price direction. Generally according to the formed sign in the price chart until the bottom price of 1.75602 is preserved, the price has the potential for ascending in this currency pair and the first warning for ascending of price is breaking of the resistance level of 0.76417.


----------



## qldfrog (19 March 2015)

but isn't the US Fed announcement and the ensuing jump in AUD (and all other non USD currencies) more a factor today than any wave;
When the short term instability is so high (2% in a few hours), do not the trends while real and the waves analysis become irrelevant on the short term.
What do you think?


----------



## dutchie (19 March 2015)

The EW may need amending if the "experts" prediction of $0.70 is correct.

I can't see a clear EW pattern on the long term chart.


----------



## Student of Gann (13 May 2022)

AUDUSD Part One 
studentofgann.com.au


----------



## divs4ever (13 May 2022)

Student of Gann said:


> AUDUSD Part One
> studentofgann.com.au



 given that Australia is resource rich  ... are we heading for NASTY times 

 ( in the GFC  most money went to the US dollar  , partly to service/reduce debt )


----------



## divs4ever (13 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> but isn't the US Fed announcement and the ensuing jump in AUD (and all other non USD currencies) more a factor today than any wave;
> When the short term instability is so high (2% in a few hours), do not the trends while real and the waves analysis become irrelevant on the short term.
> What do you think?



depends on if you are trading for pips ( i don't but others do )


----------

